# End of the Tour coming to Blu-ray/DVD and Digital HD on Nov 3rd 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jason Segel "is a revelation" (Entertainment Weekly) in his transformation into best-selling author David Foster Wallace in The End of the Tour, arriving on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) on November 3 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Directed by James Ponsoldt (The Spectacular Now), written for the screen by Donald Margulies (Play "Dinner with Friends"), and based on the book Although Of Course You End Up Becoming Yourself: A Road Trip with David Foster Wallace by David Lipsky, the "intimate and insightful" (Los Angeles Times) film co-stars Academy Award® nominee Jesse Eisenberg (Best Actor, The Social Network, 2010) as reporter and aspiring author David Lipsky. Winner of Best Narrative Feature at the Sarasota Film Festival, the film was released theatrically by A24 and is Certified Fresh by Rotten Tomatoes. The End of the Tour will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for the suggested retail prices of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively. 

A warm, winning road-trip movie that follows journalist David Lipsky (Jesse Eisenberg) as he interviews legendary author David Foster Wallace (Jason Segel), The End of the Tour explores friendship, fame, and creative rivalry through two people on a journey that is as moving as it is unforgettable. 

CAST
Jason Segel This Is 40, TV's "How I Met Your Mother"
Jesse Eisenberg The Social Network, Now You See Me
Anna Chlumsky HBO's "Veep," My Girl
Joan Cusack Showtime's "Shameless," The Perks of Being a Wallflower
Mamie Gummer Ricki and the Flash, Cake
Ron Livingston Office Space, The Conjuring
Mickey Sumner Francis Ha, Missed Connections

BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

Audio Commentary by Director James Ponsoldt, Screenwriter Donald Margulies, and Actor Jason Segel
"Behind the Tour" Featurette
A Conversation with Composer Danny Elfman
Deleted Scenes

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: The End of the Tour © 2015 Entertainment Rights Holdings, LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for language including some sexual references
Genrerama, Comedy, Indie
Closed-Captioned: NA
Subtitles: Spanish, English SDH
Feature Run Time: 106 minutes
Blu-ray Format: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-ray Audio: English5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

